# Verkaufe Pilz PNOZ X1 und PNOZ XV2



## acid (7 Januar 2012)

N'abend!

Hätte zwei Sicherheitsrelais Pilz PNOZ X1 und PNOZ XV2 abzugeben, beide Geräte sind neu und in der Originalverpackung.

Für das X1 hätte ich mir 50€ vorgestellt, für das XV2 100€, Preise sind Verhandlungsbasis, Versandkosten 14€ nach Deutschland, 5€ nach Österreich.


----------

